# 1980 Mongoose Moosegoose



## Champy (Mar 25, 2013)

I just picked up this hammered Moosegoose.  It appears to be mostly original but may be a cheaper model with coaster brake and single clamp stem.  The frame is the full chrome-moly type.  Does anyone have an idea of value if any?


----------



## uncleg084 (Mar 26, 2013)

You hit the honey pot with that score price just keeps going up on these.


----------

